# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  A Day in Dirt: Bikepark Planai

## noox

Die Alpreif-Jungs haben ein sau starkes Video gemacht. Der Tagesablauf der Mechaniker des Alpreif Shops und Shaper der Trails im Bikepark Planai:

----------


## JaWa

Wie genial!
Die neuen Elemente im Kurs schaun ja Hammer aus!!!!
wirkt auch schneller der Kurs (zumindest die Teile am Video)
Von mir aus könnt schon die Eröffnung sein!

Weiter so!

----------


## Mannie

video taugt und macht laune auf biken gehen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## papa schlumpf

fettes video...  :Smile:

----------

